# برنامج متابعة المشروعات



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد فترة غياب طويلة راجع ببرنامجى الجديد لمتابعة المشروعات إذا كنت مدير مشروع او مدير مشروعات او مدير منطقة او صاحب مؤسسة صغيرة فلابد انك تحتاج الى برنامج متابعة للمشروعات من حيث المشروعات والمستخلصات الجارية وحتى طلبات تسليم الاعمال اولا بأول واعداد تقارير مرتبة عن كل بند فى مشروع تم تنفيذه او تقرير عن مستخلصات مشروع او تقرير انجاز عن مشروعات الفرع او المنطقة او المشروعات الخاصة بك ................. كل هذا اجتهدت وحاولت ان اوفره فى برنامج واحد اقوم بالعمل عليه منذ فترة كبيرة وهذه اول نسخة منه بانتظار اقتراحاتكم وآراؤكم لتطويره ليناسب معظم الاحتياجات خطوات الاعداد : فك الضغط عن ملف الرار المرفق وتشغيل الملف التلقائى الناتج تجد ايقونة تشغيل البرنامج على سطح المكتب خطوات العمل : شاشة البداية بها مستخدم مدير لقاعدة البيانات اسمه admin وكلمة السر نفسها admin يمكن اضافة مستخدمين بعد ذلك من قائمة اذونات مستخدمين بدها من قائمة البيانات الاساسية قم بإدخال بيانات شركتك وشعارها "مهم فى عرض التقارير فيما بعد" وجهات الاشراف والمشروعات والتعاميد وبنود الاعمال ومن قائمة طلبات التسليم تعمل معها فى ادخال طلباتك اليومية وعمل تقارير مفهرسة عنها فيما بعد ومن قائمة المستخلصات ادخل المستخلصات الشهرية وواعمل سحب لنسخة من المستخلص عن طريق الاسكانر لحفظها فى البرنامج وعرضها وطباعتها عند الرغبة فى ذلك البرنامج متعوب عليه لذلك هذه النسخة التجريبية وهى نفسها الكاملة ولكن بعد مرور 15 يوما وتأكد احتياجك للبرنامج كلمنى للنسخة الكاملة


----------



## Tarek Soliman (12 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج جيد جدا و تحت التجربة


----------



## عزت محروس (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى التجربة وجزاك الله خيرا 
وزادك علما


----------



## mohamedazab (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ibrahim alrabib (4 فبراير 2011)

أخي العزيز سامح تحية طيبه من الله مباركه...وشكراً 
ولاكن البرنامج لا يعمل ويضهر رسالة D:/"متابعة المشروعات "
folder is not accessible


----------



## ahmed bak (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (4 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
الرجاء التأكد من التحميل الجيد للبرنامج لأنه لا يعمل ......
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## علي فؤاد (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moneer4444 (9 يونيو 2013)

أخي الفاضل هل ما زال البرنامج يعمل وهل قمت بتطويره؟


----------



## السندباد المساحي (9 يونيو 2013)

بارك اله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (9 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ولكن البرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## محمد على خميس (9 يونيو 2013)

اخى الكريم البرنامج لا يعمل نرجو الافادة


----------



## eng ppu (9 يونيو 2013)

اخي الكريم البرنامج نزل لكن بحاجه الي اسم مستخدم وكلمه مرور


----------



## محمد حسين 142 (1 مارس 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد حسين 142 (1 مارس 2014)

البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## abobadr45 (2 مارس 2014)

انا جربت البرنامج ويعمل على اكس بى واوفيس 2003 حاول تجربه على نسخة اكس بى واوفيس 2003


----------



## eng ppu (19 مارس 2014)

البرنامج لا يعمل 
folder is not accessible​


----------



## Al Mohager (26 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mrteto (9 أكتوبر 2014)

عند تشغيل الملف تظهر لي هذه الرسالة


----------



## حسام عبد الله (15 أكتوبر 2014)

عندي نفس المشكلة
عند تشغيل الملف تظهر لي هذه الرسالة​
0 











الصور المرفقة





التقاط.GIF‏ (12.6 كيلوبايت, 6 مشاهدات)
​


----------



## م عبدالعظيم نور (15 أكتوبر 2014)

الملف فارغ


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 أكتوبر 2014)

أخي الكريم ...
البرنامج لا يعمل !!!!!!!!!

:2:
آمل أن تتأكد من المعلومة التي تضعها بالموقع , وخصوصا أنك تحاول الترويج له بشكل تجاري
مع العلم أن قوانين الموقع للافادة المجانية لأعضائه .


----------



## مهند المطيري1 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز البرنامج لايعمل هل ممكن اعادة التحديث


----------



## metkal (18 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (18 نوفمبر 2014)

البرنامج لايعمل على أكسس 64 بت :86:


----------



## محمودشيتا (8 ديسمبر 2014)

اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر من فضلك


----------



## احمدالسوهاجى (8 ديسمبر 2014)

رائع وتحت التجربة


----------



## a tahan ahmed (14 ديسمبر 2014)

adminadminadmin

​


----------

